# March tournaments



## AvalonB&T (Nov 10, 2014)

All month long


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Can you register at any time throughout the month, or do you have to be registered by the 1st?


----------



## AvalonB&T (Nov 10, 2014)

you must be registered by the last week of the tournament month
For example for march tournament the dead line is the last week of march but you cant enter any fish until you register


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Whats the wait period between registration and weigh in?


----------



## AvalonB&T (Nov 10, 2014)

no set time but if you register and come back 10 mins later obviously we will know you caught it before hand.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Lol


----------

